# What towns/cities will be hiring in the next year?



## Bk481 (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anyone know what towns or cities will be hiring in the next year or two? Taunton, Brockton, Quincy, Cambridge, Easton, Worcester? I have residency in Cambridge, but I am trying to figure out my best options for my other choices... Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

A lot of guys I've talked to lately will be happy if they hang onto thier jobs, nevermind getting people under them.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

midwatch said:


> A lot of guys I've talked to lately will be happy if they hang onto thier jobs, nevermind getting people under them.


I second the motion.....we're lucky we didn't lose a guy.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard Newton's budget went back to the Mayor as is--and it potentially cuts their department.


----------

